# Chair rails for my church



## David Wright (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok guys and girls...
There's 65 feet of this chair rail. Someone came up to me last year to make them for the back wall. 1" Oak with a 3/4 round over. Pin stripes are walnut and maple. Then I took a 3" Forstner bit for the recess 1/2" deep. Bottom layer is the Blue Mahoe with the first heart being paduk. The next heart is Yellowheart and the cross is American Holly. The outer ring is also Yellow heart and the finish is waterlox (6 coats).
Put it in at about 1 in the morning so no one would see it until I had finished. Didn't know that there was a funeral the next day. Whith that being said everyone there liked it and has asked me to continue around the rest of the church.
Can anyone tell me if there is a better look for this...finish or wood choices?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2015)

That is super nice. What is not to love about that. I like it just like it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gimpy (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice, if the folks like it, that's great, don't fix it if it isn't broke

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2015)

That's some great looking rail David. It has a personal touch not mass produced. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks good to me.....I wouldn't change up the finish in the middle of the job. Might not get the same look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 7, 2015)

Clean, and beautifully executed. the cross heart accents are really striking. You should be pleased and proud of this work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

